# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Ілья Мурамец паходзіць з Беларусі?

## Irina

*Ілья Мурамец паходзіць з Беларусі?*
    * Уладзіслаў Кузьмін, Звязда


Гэтае смелае меркаванне першым выказаў мінскі даследчык-энтузіяст Мікалай Чубрык. На аснове тэкстаў рускіх былін краязнавец вывеў гіпотэзу, што радзімай асілка з'яўляецца не далёкае сяло Карачарава, што пад Мурамам, а вёска Карчова каля беларускага пасёлка Мір.

*Неверагодныя супадзенні*

Бізнэсмен Мікалай Чубрык ніколі да вучоных саветаў не належаў. На беларускі след Ільі Мурамца выйшаў выпадкова, шукаючы адказ пра паходжанне назвы роднай вёскі Забердава ў старажытных былінах і легендах. Шукаў адно, а знайшоў сенсацыю! Але пакуль што гісторыкі не спяшаюцца рабіць вывадаў пра новыя "адкрыцці". А ўсё таму, што гіпотэза грунтуецца на здагадках самога аўтара.

Так, прааналізаваўшы шматлікія тэксты былін, Мікалай Чубрык склаў карту маршрутаў Ільі Мурамца і паставіў пад сумненне, што такое падарожжа ўвогуле можна было здзейсніць. Так, паводле быліны, асілак ехаў у стольны горад Кіеў з Мурама праз Чарнігаў, Бранск і Смаленск "прамаезжай дарожкай". Калі ўлічваць той факт, што на Русі пілі шмат, шлях сапраўды мог паказацца прамым, але не заўважыць, што расійскія гарады зусім у іншым баку, пазнейшыя пераказчыкі наўрад ці маглі. Акрамя таго, шлях з Карачарава да Чарнігава Ілья пераадолеў у тры "скокі" (адлегласць больш за 700 км), у што паверыць цяжка. А да Кіева заставалася яшчэ 500 вёрст, што таксама не сыходзіцца з рэальнасцю — усяго трошкі больш за 130 км. Дарэчы, асілак Ілья ў ранніх былінах называецца Мураўцам, Мураўліным, Мураўляніным. На гэта звярталі ўвагу і іншыя даследчыкі, шукаючы радзіму ахоўніка Русі ў іншых месцах. І толькі Мікалай Чубрык упэўнены, што шукаць трэба ў Беларусі.

Даследчык лічыць, што пад горадам Чарнігавым трэба разумець не сучасны ўкраінскі абласны цэнтр, а беларускі горад Навагрудак — "Навагорад Чарнігаў". Маўляў, землі гэтыя называліся ў старажытнасці Чорнай Руссю, таму, верагодна, і горад маглі называць з адпаведнай прыстаўкай. Ад вёскі Карчова да Навагрудка якраз тыя тры кароткія пераходы, а да Кіева — 500 вёрст. Супадзенне? Далей цікавей.

Паводле быліны, Ілья едзе ў сталіцу праз "вялікую гразь смаленскую", "бярозу пакляпую", "леванідаў крыж" і "брынскую пушчу". Ну якія ў Смаленску гразі, ды яшчэ вялікія? Гэта можа быць толькі беларускае Палессе! Бяроза пакляпая — не што іншае, як яшчэ адзін беларускі горад у Брэсцкай вобласці, а "пакляпая" яна таму што крывая, і асілку прыходзіцца пятляць па балотных узгорках "брынскай пушчы". Апошняя зусім не "брынская", а "кобрынская". Даследчык тлумачыць гэта пазнейшым змяненнем быліны, калі памяць пра падзеі была сцёрта, альбо зроблена наўмысна, каб захаваць рыфму. "Леванідаў крыж" таксама прысутнічае на карце — гэта тры рукавы ракі Ясельды, якія сцякаюцца ў адзін паток. Што тут загадкавага? А тое, што сцякаюцца яны каля вёскі Лявонішкі. Адчуваеце сугучнасць? Але і гэта яшчэ не ўсё.

У многіх рускіх паданнях сустракаецца загадкавы Калінаў мост, які ў міфалогіі з'яўляецца пераходам ад аднаго жыцця да іншага. І ахоўваюць яго асілкі. Мікалай Чубрык знайшоў "рэальны" Калінаў мост — гэта горад Калінкавічы. Даследчык лічыць, што тут была стратэгічная пераправа, якая адкрывала шлях на Кіеў.

Акрамя таго, пра прыналежнасць Ільі Мурамца да беларускіх зямель распавядае яшчэ адна быліна пра камень Латыр, каля якога быў зачаты яго сын (у розных былінах імя яго рознае). Спадар Мікалай адшукаў і гэты камень. Знаходзіцца ён паміж вёскамі Літараўшчына і Карчова — у мясцінах, дзе, паводле сенсацыйнай версіі, нарадзіўся Ілья. Зараз камень вядомы пад назвай "філатэраў".

А вось што датычыцца "ідалішча паганага", якое ў былінах звычайна прымяняецца да заваёўнікаў-татар, даследчык лічыць надуманым. З якой нагоды татарына называць ідалішчам? Гэтую характырыстыку ён адносіць да язычнікаў-літоўцаў, з якімі, на думку Мікалая Чубрыка, Ілья Мурамец і вёў асноўную барацьбу ў сваім жыцці.

*А ці быў асілак?*

Сёння даследчыкі не могуць адказаць дакладна, ці быў у Ільі Мурамца гістарычны прататып. Як і не могуць адказаць, калі жыў слаўны асілак. Быліны шмат стагоддзяў перадаваліся з вуснаў у вусны, і як гэта ні дзіўна, першыя пісьмовыя звесткі пра Ілью з'яўляюцца ў нямецкіх і нарвежскіх сагах ХІІІ стагоддзя. У іх асілак названы не Мурамцам, а Ільёй Рускім, і супадае з тым вобразам, які знаёмы нам. Атрымоўваецца, што легенда пра волата нарадзілася не пазней за гэты час. Але спадар Мікалай лічыць, што гэта не прамое ўказанне на Мурамца, і мянушкай "Рускі" замежнікі маглі называць любога.

На былых рускіх землях першыя пісьмовыя звесткі пра Ілью Мураўляніна з'яўляюцца толькі ў 1574 годзе ў лісце Кміты Чарнабыльскага (дарэчы, старасты горада Орша) да троцкага кашталяна Яўстафія Валовіча. А ў 1594 годзе нямецкі дыпламат Эрых Лясота, які наведваў Кіеў, апісаў труну Ільі Пячорскага Чаботкі і адзначыў, што гэта быў сябра Ільі Мурамца, труна якога замуравана. Але многія даследчыкі лічаць, што Лясота штосьці наблытаў і Ілья Чаботка — знакаміты герой былін.

Паводле легенды, напрыканцы свайго жыцця Ілья Мурамец зрабіў пострыг і пасля смерці быў пахаваны ў Кіева-Пячорскай лаўры. Калі ўзяць за праўду, што Ілья Чаботка, цела якога сёння захоўваецца ў катакомбах, — той самы Ілья Мурамец, то дакладна вядома, што жыў ён у ХІІ стагоддзі. І нават пашчасціла высветліць год смерці — 1188. Ніякія татары ў гэты час на Русь не нападалі. Таму тэарэтычна Ілья мог ваяваць з язычнікамі-літоўцамі. Але ж і ніякага кіеўскага князя Уладзіміра, у якога, паводле падання, служыў асілак, у той час не было. Уладзімір Манамах памёр у 1125 годзе, а аналіз мошчаў Чаботкі паказаў, што манах пражыў 50 год. Затое вучоныя высветлілі, што Ілья Чаботка меў захворванне, пры якім чалавек мае абмежаванасць у рухах. Гэта часткова пацвярджае быліну пра 33 гады ляжання асілка на печы.

Нярэдка Ілья Мурамец у паданнях называецца разам з Дабрыняй Нікіцічам, які мае рэальны прататып. Ён служыў у князя Уладзіміра Хрысціцеля. А гэта ўжо ХІ стагоддзе. Зноў разыходжанне.

Мікалай Чубрык лічыць, што Ілья Мурамец жыў у Кіеве ў часы княжання Уладзіміра Рурыкавіча (1223-1235) і ваяваў з князямі літоўскімі, у тым ліку з самім Міндоўгам. Сапраўды, першы вялікі князь Літвы меў непаразуменні з галіцка-валынскай знаццю, але не з Кіевам.

Безумоўна, былінам давяраць цалкам нельга. Першыя з іх былі запісаныя ў ХVІІ стагоддзі, і калі ёсць там хоць трошкі праўды, то дайшла яна да сучаснікаў са значнымі памылкамі. Пісаліся яны і ў ХІХ стагоддзі. Акрамя таго, паданні пра Ілью Мурамца можна знайсці ў розных рэгіёнах Расіі.

Усё ж такі беларус?

На беларускі след Ільі Мурамца ў свой час звярнуў увагу яшчэ Вацлаў Ластоўскі, які на аснове падання пра бабу Латыгорку, якая нарадзіла асілку сына, указваў на памежную тэрыторыю Полацкага княства і зямлі племені латыгола. Калі сын вырас, ён стаў ваяваць супраць бацькі, што можа быць сведчаннем няпростых адносін паміж балцкімі і славянскімі плямёнамі.

Мікалай Чубрык таксама звязвае Ілью Мурамца з барацьбой супраць балтаў. Гэты факт можа мець пад сабой аснову, калі ўлічваць, што кіеўскія і полацкія князі не раз хадзілі з паходамі на балцкія тэрыторыі. Але ў віхуры гістарычных падзей, асілка пачалі атаясамліваць са змагаром супраць татар. Ды і тое, што волат упершыню ўзгадваецца ў лісце да троцкага кашталяна, можа сведчыць пра вядомасць яго на тэрыторыі ВКЛ.

Гіпотэза Мікалая Чубрыка выклікае іншыя пытанні. Даследчык у сваім дакладзе звяртае ўвагу на тое, што сяло Карачарава пад Мурамам узгадваецца толькі ў ХVІІ стагоддзі. Але вёска Карчова, што каля Міра, упершынню пад такой назвай трапляе ў пісьмовыя крыніцы ўвогуле ў пачатку ХХ-га! Раней месца называлася Туганавічы (па прозвішчы ўладальнікаў), было вядома з 1510 года і толькі праз 400 год змяніла назву. Але даследчык лічыць, што такія аргументы не маюць падстаў, таму што назва Карчова можа паходзіць са старажытных часоў як гістарычная, а шляхцічы, якія атрымалі зямельнае ўладанне, проста яго змянілі. Пасля таго, як "паноў" выгналі, вярнулі першапачатковую назву.

Другі важны момант — "Навагорад Чарнігаў". Ні ў адным летапісе такая назва ніколі не ўзгадвалася. "Чорная Русь" сустракаецца толькі ў заходніх хроніках — рускія ніколі гэтыя тэрыторыі так не называлі. Наўрад ці летапісцы маглі не заўважыць заходняга цёзку Чарнігава. Ды і нават калі ўявіць, што такое магло быць, то незразумела, чаму Чарнігаў, а не проста Чорны? Даследчык мяркуе, што горад мог быць названы Чарнігавым па аналогіі з Ноўгарадам-Северскім ці Уладзімірам-Валынскім...

Наконт Калінкавічаў і сугучным Калінавым мостам таксама ёсць пытанні. Раней Калінкавічы мелі назву Каленкавічы, магчыма ад слова "калена", якое нагадваў выгіб ракі. Аўтар у сваім дакладзе палічыў, што тут магла быць стратэгічная пераправа, праз якую ліцвіны хацелі заваяваць Кіеў. Вось толькі ён не ўлічыў, што землі паўднёвай часткі Беларусі і так знаходзіліся ў руках рускіх князёў. Навошта было ахоўваць мост у глыбіні сваёй жа дзяржавы, ды яшчэ асілкам? Калінаў мост — гэта звычайная міфалогія, і шукаць адказ, дзе ён знаходзіцца, не мае сэнсу.

Сёння існуе шмат пераказаў былін пра Мурамца, у тым ліку з рознымі геаграфічнымі назвамі. Адзінае, што не выклікае пытанняў, — гэта імя Ілья. Ва ўсім астатнім адносіцца да былін, хутчэй за ўсё трэба як да мастацкіх твораў, а не гістарычных дакументаў. Усяслаў Чарадзей таксама воўкам з Кіева ў Полацк за адзін дзень перабягаў. Чаму б Ілья Мурамец не здолеў "у тры скокі" з Мурама да Чарнігава даскакаць? А вось, што тычыцца беларускага паходжання падання, то ў былінах пра гэта напрамую не гаворыцца. А таму і поле для дыскусій на гэтую тэму заўсёды шырокае...

----------


## SDS

аднак ж трэба вывучаць сваю гiсторыю - хто мы ёсць?

----------

